# 날데가 앲어서



## panview

Hi,everyone.In the song 도라지 there is the following:
요  몹쓸 놈의 백도라지  하도   날데가 앲어서 
Question: 몹쓸 놈의 =bad creature?  하도   날데가 앲어서 =??? its grammer structure and meaning?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rance

요  몹쓸 놈의 백도라지  하도   날데가 앲어서 (돌바위 틈에다 낫느냐)

도라지 is personified and referred as 몹쓸 놈 (bad guy)
날데가 앲어서 => 날 데가 없어서
날 = 나다 = sprout, grow
데 = place
없어서 = 없다(not present,) + 어서(suffix indicating previous phrase is the reason for whatever comes later)

So sentence can be subdivided as:

백도라지가 하도 날데가 없다. (There was no place for 백도라지 to grow)
그래서 돌 바위 틈에다 낫느냐? (so it grew between the rocks?)

몹쓸놈 indicates person who found was not expecting to find  백도라지 among rocks. Given that whole song is about 도라지 풍년, the 백도라지, which he found, could not find other places(which were already taken by other 백도라지, i assume) and it must be growing in odd place.

I guess it can be translated into something like, "Being out of places to grow, this bad 백도라지 had to be growing among these rocks."


----------



## panview

Rance said:


> 백도라지가 하도 날데가 없다. (There was no place for 백도라지 to grow)



Thank you for your kindness.It's much clear now. but I don't understand the meaning of the word 하도 is.

and I wonder what the meaning of the word 스리살살 is in the lyrics.
*네가 내 간장  스리살살 다 녹인다*
간장 =? 간장 스리살살= ? 녹인다=?

also in 에헤요 에헤요 에헤야 어여라난다. 지화자자 좋다 저기 저 산 밑에 도라지가 한들한들

how to explain 에헤야 어여라난다=？ 지화자자=？ 저기 저=？ 산 밑에=山下？ 한들한들=trembling？

I am sorry for bringing you trouble.


----------



## Rance

하도 means very, too (much).
It is used in a clause describing cause for following clause.

나는 한복이 맘에 들어서 한벌 장만했다. I liked hanbok, so I bought one.
나는 한복이 하도 맘에 들어서 한벌 장만했다. I liked hanbok so much that I bought one.


----------

